# Brake Question



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

I have DA brakes on my bike. I've noticed that the back brake is "pigeon toed" - Meaning the back end of the brake pads rub/touch the rim before the front front end. Is this normal? Or does this need to be adjusted? The front brake doesn't do this- the pads hit the rim flush.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

The pads should preferably hit at the front first but it's ok if they hit flush.

Look at the section of the link below regarding "squealing"
Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Sidepull Brake Service

There are also a ton of videos on YouTube.

I'm pretty sure your pads can be adjusted in all axis but the easiest thing to do is lightly loosen the bolt holding the pad holder to the brake caliper, squeeze the brake on to let it all align and re-tighten the bolt while the brake is still held on.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

No kidding- wow. I didn't realize they adjusted 360 degrees. I thought they just moved up/down, back and forth. Easy fix- thanks.


----------

